
Ask HN: Invest in Sailfish OS? - pasta
Currently I&#x27;m searching for a new smartphone. And at the moment there are 4 OSes left: Android, iOS, Windows and Blackberry.<p>A lot of app makers are dropping support for Windows, and Blackberry is already putting Android on devices, so there are only two real options left.<p>But I have been following Sailfish for some years and to me it looks very promissing.
Later this month Sony will add support for (all?) Xperia devices and Russia and China are also busy developing for Sailfish OS.<p>So I got the feeling Sailfish could become the third option in the near future.<p>What do you think? Could Sailfish be worth investing in?
======
d5jExdeX8Yr5DSY
Sailfish, itself, is free. If you get a phone that's supported as part of
Sony's Open Devices Program: [https://developer.sonymobile.com/open-
devices/list-of-device...](https://developer.sonymobile.com/open-devices/list-
of-devices-and-resources/) , you may be able to use it with both Sailfish and
Android. Although, I expect that support for the more fancy components on the
newest phones will take longest to arrive in Sailfish.

------
dman
Very unlikely in my opinion. The economic barrier to entry to bootstrapping a
mobile ecosystem appear to be so high that extremely well funded efforts have
floundered, I see very little reason why Sailfish will succeed where others
have failed. List of failed efforts to jumpstart mobile ecosystems are -
Creative (ziilabs), Microsoft (multiple efforts), Blackberry, Nokia (Maemo and
Symbian), Ubuntu (Ubuntu phone).

~~~
pasta
Maybe. But they have one pro: most Android apps also run on Sailfish.

------
proyb2
Do Sailfish have their own app stores like PlayStore and AppStore? QT tooling
for Sailfish is a bit hard sell than Kotlin and Swift were employed.

If Swift could run on Sailfish, it's even worth to invest.

~~~
pasta
The app store can be found at
[https://harbour.jolla.com/](https://harbour.jolla.com/)

It's also possible to develop Android apps that can run on both systems.

